# Newbies....



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

Happy New year to all... last few weeks or so I have noticed some newbies in here .. welcome to the forum 
Why don't u guys and gals take some time and introduce yourselves and tell us about your tanks or system. We all love details and new ideas unless you are all here for then But and sell section.we have always used the feedback system to sort of build trust between one another on sales on if they went good or bad and to protect others from making the same mistake .you won't get this kind of feedback off of the Facebook groups or kijjii...
Cheers 
Tom


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Well said Tom.


----------



## Salinger (Jan 1, 2018)

I think it's taking a little longer than usual (assuming, anyway) for us newbs to get through the full approval process that allows us to post. But I think I'm okay now. We'll see if this posts! 

ETA: Okay, it seems I'm all set up now!


----------

